# Lathe Buying Question



## firewhatfire (Apr 10, 2012)

I am thinking it is time to upgrade to a larger lathe. I currently only have a Rikon Mini. I have been trying my hand a larger items lately(not by mosts standards) but for my little lathe its a dance around the shop. What does everyone recommend? Here are what I have been trying to do.


----------



## Curly (Apr 10, 2012)

You kind of need to give us and idea of your budget, and/or space, power available, kinds of work you want to play with, and I suppose whether you have strong feelings about imported verses North American made machines. That way you aren't going to have 20 posts telling you to get a $10,000 machine with all the bells and whistles when you only need, want and can afford one costing a fifth or less of the dream machine.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 10, 2012)

IF I knew all of that I would know what to buy.  I am looking at from $300 to $1500 range I have a 12 x 24 space to do my woodworking in.  SO I really dont know.

Phil


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a Rikon 70-100 and I turn bowls up to 10" without the lathe moving around.  The only time it moves is if the wood is off center.  What Rikon do you have?  How is it mounted?  
There are a number of lathes in your price range.  They can all move if your wood is off center or if your stand is not heavy enough for what you are turning.  Turning boxes should not make your lathe move around.  You should make sure that your wood is mounted properly otherwise you will have the same problems with a different lathe.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 10, 2012)

In your price range, looking at all those new made in China wood lathes. A used lathe might be the ticket, if have patience and some luck. Look for sales and rebates when looking at lathes too.

I think NOVA 1624-44 lathe over priced, so look for sales or reconditioned. 

Buy Nova 1624-44 Wood Lathe at Woodcraft

Nova 1624-44 lathe has a good reputation and owners seem to like them.

Little over budget but think deserves your attention, Rikon 16" X 42" Heavy Duty Lathe, Model 70-300, do need 220V service. 

Buy Rikon 16" X 42" Heavy Duty Lathe, Model 70-300 at Woodcraft.com

Only difference between this laths and my Jet 1642 is headstock swivels and 220V. 
Do not think can convert Rikon to 120V.  Even though my inverter says 120/220 cannot change to 220V according to Jet. If were buying a 220V lathe would upgrade my  electric service, with my luck, new inverter and motor cost more than upgrading electic service.

Of course if want to stay in mini but bigger than a bread box Delta and Jet make very popular lathes.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 10, 2012)

What Curly was trying to get from you was some specifics. When someone mentions that their lathe is "dancing around" and what do others recommend, then the gates are wide open, and I am sure you wouldn't want to wade through a dozen different ranges of responses in which ALL would be legitimate answers to the question as it was posted it.

How much do you wish to spend at the most? What size blanks do you wish to turn? These are legitimate questions to your question to narrow the field.

There are lots of people here with heavy cast iron and steel machines that don't need ballast to keep if from "dancing around". Those will start at $3000 - $4000 minimum and probably more. IF you want to stop the dancing around, this is where you go.

Next up are the ones that are heavy but require ballast (sand bags) to hold it down. You can start at about $400 at HF or about $700 at Grizzly but generally $1200 - $1500 for other brands.

Also in the equation is the size. Some fellows turn 18" and larger; some people consider large to be anything around 12 to 14 inches. Lots of variations.


----------



## ashaw (Apr 10, 2012)

Phil
I have a general maxi lathe.  Would get one again.  Being using it for 6+ years now no problems with it.  Should not set you back no more than 1,000.00 - 1,200.00.


----------



## carpblaster (Apr 10, 2012)

You are welcome to try my Delta 46 its gtreat and turned some good bowls, I dont have the extension dont need it and still does 12' bowls, just too dusty for me and i got some bowl blanks im not using and some green ones waxed that need to be turned ,I am not going to get into that mess again, withmy little shop,give me a hollar and your welcome to try or look at it


----------



## joefrog (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm loving my Delta 46-460.  It does everything I need it to do, so far...


----------



## joefrog (Apr 12, 2012)

carpblaster said:


> You are welcome to try my Delta 46 its gtreat and turned some good bowls, I dont have the extension dont need it and still does 12' bowls, just too dusty for me and i got some bowl blanks im not using and some green ones waxed that need to be turned ,I am not going to get into that mess again, withmy little shop,give me a hollar and your welcome to try or look at it



I'd love to try one of those bowl blanks sometime!

My first show is at Montevallo on Saturday.  Come on out and see me and laugh at my attempts at turning!


----------



## KenV (Apr 12, 2012)

I do not have a Nova -- but have heard good reports of the reconditioned lathes that Nova is selling

Reconditioned Products


Also look at the chucks -- great price for a good piece of gear.

Note that when you move up you are likely going to go from 1 by 8 thread headstock to 1 1/4 by 8 threads.   That can be good -- but may result in some new tooling


----------



## Wildman (Apr 13, 2012)

Keeping a lathe from bouncing when turning large or unbalanced pieces not always easy  to do.  Building a better stand and bolting lathe to stand helps. Adding weight to stand using sand or bricks helps too. 

Bandsaw and circle cutting jig and inexpensive electric chain saw help balance blanks. Still need to adjust lathe speed until piece balanced. 

At the end of the day whether mini or large lathe with high starting speeds just not easy for unbalanced or large blank turning.


----------

